# Your best friend



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*
View attachment 3133
Lets see some pic's of your Best Friend Here's mine---sb--------------She sure was proud of her catch this afternoon--Red Squirrel [pine ] didn't make it across the yard----P.S. She's a Binger
View attachment 3132
*


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

This is ours. Her name is Rescue. I found her starving to death on a gravel road by our house back in MO.

She doesn't talk back, protects us as if it's her life's mission, and loves all of us unconditionally. Couldn't ask for a better friend. She's the best dog we've ever had.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Jade

























Sika was my best mate, died 2 years ago.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Beautiful dogs guys !! These are two of my buddies Magnum and Bosco.....


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Lovely Tom. Do they work?


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Yes on pheasants and waterfowl. Trained them myself. They're great fun and better companions.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

These are the family's babies, Cricket is the bigger and older and Ellie is the younger smaller one. Their contribution is true love and devotion. Cricket is 12 years old Ellie is 9 mos.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

bones44 said:


> Yes on pheasants and waterfowl. Trained them myself. They're great fun and better companions.


Good to hear that Tom! I would love to get a new gundog but Jade is nearly 14 so it wouldn't be that fair to have a puppy pound her into the ground plus the pup would get a good shoeing for doing it off her!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

And they will too. Beautiful pics of your friends as well. I have two others that are 11 and 13 who still hunt. Just don't have good pics of them. AZ22, they are cute little buggers and looks like they get along well too. They don't have to work to be a good dog. SB, I met your dog and she was quite the hunter and very beautiful !!


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

This is Faegan, our one year old Jack Russel Terrier.














This last pic was when he was but a pup.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*GREAT Bunch of Best Buddies-----Nice to see your Pals-----I enjoyed this Thanks for posting the Pic's---- And Thanks Tom---I shaved her yesterday---She sure looks different Now--------sb*


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

JTKillough said:


> This is Faegan, our one year old Jack Russel Terrier.


Cracking looking little chap, lovely Jim!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Cute dog ya got there !!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Great pics Guys. As you all probably know One of my dogs is in my avatar, he's the little one. I'll post pics of the other and probably more of Grey soon. Move your head to each side of the screen ..... his eyes follow you.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

All beautiful dogs, but we all know them as true family. Outside of a family member/human, nothing can make a man cry as the loss of his furry friend and companion. Its why we picked the chihuhuas for our pets, they are the longest lived of all the dog breeds. Twenty is not uncommon but then I would hate to have to put one down because of health issues and quality of life if they were in pain.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

My thoughts exactly. I can't imagine life without a dog. I don't have kids, they fit the bill.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

This is Chester. We rescued him almost 2 years ago from an all pit bull no kill shelter. He's a chiweenie, which is part dachshund, part chihuahua, but he looks like a funny mix of the two so we just tell everyone he's a miniature dingo. Loyal as can be, loves the girls, and HATES bad guys. Best alarm we've ever had!


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

ebbs said:


> This is Chester. We rescued him almost 2 years ago from an all pit bull no kill shelter. He's a chiweenie, which is part dachshund, part chihuahua, but he looks like a funny mix of the two so we just tell everyone he's a miniature dingo. Loyal as can be, loves the girls, and HATES bad guys. Best alarm we've ever had!
> 
> View attachment 2198


Funny... that's not how I remember the big, bad Chester. Is this what he wears when he chases bad guys?


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

[quote name='Chris Miller']Funny... that's not how I remember the big, bad Chester. Is this what he wears when he chases bad guys?









Brandi says it's his Magnum PI motif. So yes, I'd say that's what he wears when chasing bad guys. If he can withstand abuse like this from my wife, he can fend off any attacker!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

That's funny. Obviously didn't bother him too much, he was there long enough for a pic !!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Poor Guy. He looks mortified at the prospect of some other dogs will see him dressed like that.


----------



## CO204yoter (Aug 9, 2010)

This is me and my wifes best friend and the one that brought us closer together. Her name is izabelle and she is a rescue that is half australian cattle half cardigan welsh corgy


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*nice puppy CO------------sb*


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Somebody looks spoiled....LOL. Cute dog !!


----------



## destructive_mechanic (Jul 22, 2011)

Here are my wife and my dogs: I dont know how to get the pics bigger.

This is Hambone, He came with the house 1 1/2 yrs ago. 125+ lb Redbone Coonhound. He is a great alarm. When a car turns in the driveway (about 300yrds long) he does a treeing type howl that you can hear for miles out there.








This is my wifes dog Bear. I dont know whats wrong with him. She rescued him from a dumpster in Baton Rouge as a tiny pup about 9 yrs ago(years before we met). He is little, and has some discretionary problems, but he is loyal as a dog gets! 








This is "Jack Diesel". He is my sidekick. He is a blue heeler cow dog. The only thing he works are my nerves though. I can be going 25mph on that 4wheeler and he will come sprinting up and leap into my lap...lol. If he doesnt miss and nearly take me off the 4wheeler. Dog loves to ride. We got him at 4 1/2 weeks so he is super spoiled rotten. 








Diesel as a 6wk pup trying to attack a pig. I think he thought he was a pig until slaughter time...lol. He figured it out quick then...lol.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Very cool dogs. Everyone has to have one with a little dysfunction too...LOL Thanks for sharing !!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Very nice, quite the family you have there!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

BEAR SEEMS "FRIENDLY" !! LOL

Nice dogs DM !


----------



## destructive_mechanic (Jul 22, 2011)

He is! He def is! He is no pup anymore, but if he is excited or even in a good mood then he is being "friendly" with something. He is especially "friendly" with stuffed animals, our redbone, shop rags, their beds and blankets, our cat on occasion, and I have even seen him stalking toward a chicken across the yard being "friendly" with the air... the chicken ran. I was considering maybe trying to harness his "friendly" behavior and get him where is "friendly" on command. That would be endless entertainment!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

My sister has a chihuahua just like that. It's pretty entertaining.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

CO204yoter said:


> This is me and my wifes best friend and the one that brought us closer together. Her name is izabelle and she is a rescue that is half australian cattle half cardigan welsh corgy
> View attachment 2208
> View attachment 2207
> View attachment 2206
> ...


 I believe the Australian cattle dogs are Kelpies if my memory serves me, very smart dogs indeed!


----------

